# Trump 9/11 & cheering Mislimes



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/arch...rs-eyes/40f82ea4-e015-4d6e-a87e-93aa433fafdc/

Funny huh?


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

I thought the donald was a truther?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

A lot has been said about Trumps statement of Muslims Celebrating on 9/11.
Here's the facts: as my entire staff watched on local NYC tv they did indeed cut to that occurring in Paterson and Jersey City!
I know a cop in JC that was involved in video taping those people. (the PD has these tapes. But due to the Islamaphophia=Bad they will never be shown.)
Ironically those in the films mysteriously vanished (By our Guys)
After reading the book It is About Islam- Glen Beck, I can tell you, do NOT believe anything the Government or the MSM tell you. These ****ers want to dominate ALL western countries.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I seen it on the news and remember it quite well


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A duck hunter leaving the ferry from Harsens Island saw the Pakistani Owners of Citgo in Fair Haven dancing and celebrating 9/11

One was pissed he got to Harsens at 5:01 am and missed the draw.
He stopped,loaded up his 10 gauge and Bismuth #4's and shot out the windows of the station:joyous:

Of course Clay Township police arrested him on the spot. They cuffed him and put him in back. Then drove him around the corner and let him go with a slap on the back. His buddy picked him up and they drove to The Village Tavern and got drunk.

The station was closed for years until it was sold at a bargain. The Pakistani owners were afraid to be near the property at anytime. The Good Ole Boy System works well in Sainte Claire County

EDIT TO ADD- It wasn't me, someone I know well though. I was attempting to duck hunt adjacent to S.A.N.G.B., which posed it's own issue to me that anniversary of my Birth


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

This was shown on NYC TV on 9/11
I saw it!
I lived 16 miles from the WTC at the time, the towers and the smoke was quite visible as well as the Apaches and F-16's err a little late.
Could this be what Trump was talking about?





The cops and ALL the news channels have these videos.... someone was told/paid not to show them included Chris Pissty, that fat liar knew GD well that this occurred and denied it. F U Christy, go hug the Kenyon you shitt Bag!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I got it! Bring as many Muslims in as possible to complete the demonic rat version of urban renewal.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Two more.

Dan Rather, Fox News, CNN, NYC Police Commissioner; all say Muslims were celebrating 9-11 and/or were tipped off ahead of time. 





CNN: They are commanded to terrorize you. at 2:18 minutes


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Clearly another failed attempt to discredit Trump.
Ironically Those in the media have what is called Archives, but why look bad to see for yourself?
This looks like Establishment republicans and those crazy democrats fingerprints are all over this.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Trump Validated by Dan Rather! - The Rush Limbaugh Show


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Michael Savage: Trump Is the 'Winston Churchill of our Time'


----------

